# l28et turbo upgrade



## drifting737 (Apr 5, 2009)

hey guys im looking for a turbo u dont know wat size to get cause i want to keep the motor at about under 300hp please help


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

GT2871R is a great upgrade. At low boost you _shouldn't _be over 300whp.

What other mods do you have? That will play a part in how much WHP you'll make with a 71R.


----------



## drifting737 (Apr 5, 2009)

I havnt done anything yet but I'm really just looking for sujection for now cause it hard to find part for a 280zx in las vegas


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

He has a t3 factory. a 2871R is probably more than you want to spend.

I'm willing to bet you could find a used mid-size t3 on ebay or something (make sure it's a garrett) that could make 300whp or more and not have any more lag than you have now.

Main thing is, you need a good intercooler, an injector upgrade, probably a downpipe and exhaust as well...and engine management. Can't just slap the turbo on by itself and go.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I didnt know if you were stock or not thats why i asked. 



chimmike said:


> He has a t3 factory. a 2871R is probably more than you want to spend.


Yeah, the 2871R is pricey. Ive seen T3 garretts (journal bearing) for under $700.

But they do make a T3 inlet flange option for the 2871R


----------



## drifting737 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well I have a stock l28e n/a and I wanted help finding want a good way to start with lol thanks guy...... the other forums are no help lol


----------



## drifting737 (Apr 5, 2009)

So do you guys think a t3 t4 is a good size?


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

I had thought to have an upgrade too a few months ago, but I can't coz of short funds. lol


----------



## drifting737 (Apr 5, 2009)

well i had money to do it but then bill caught me in the ass so no fund but i think a t3 to4e would be a weapon of choose


----------

